# pam_krb5.so



## BlueCoder2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm trying to get pam_krb5.so working.  It's supposed to save ticket to a ccashe file for credentials when you log in unless other options are specified.  So once you log in at say the terminal you don't have to do a kinit...  all automatic.

But it's not working.  I've tracked it so far into the source code to call to:

```
pam_get_data(pamh, "ccache", &cache_data);
```
which is failing.  I fear that if I go any further i'll know how to write pam modules from the ground up.  Where do I find the person in charge of PAM for FreeBSD?

Anyone else using pam_krb5.so that has it working? I'm using FreeBSD 8.2 at the moment. Not sure yet if I should file a bug report.


----------



## BlueCoder2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok, I was mistaken it does work with "login" in pam.d.

But SSH is a no go.  sshd is doing some funny stuff. Probably has something to do with threads or processes. I've tried:


```
UsePrivilegeSeparation no
```

without success.  But at least I have a direction search for a solution now.


----------

